# After prevarication followed by procastination I can put it off no longer....



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

Here it is in all its shiny glory....


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

....took me 18 months mind so didn't rush it one bit!

Many thanks to the folks at Bella Barrista for their patience and great service.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Very shiny!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice. Good choice ;-)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Dave Byrne illys WOW you lucky person


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

Was wondering what you meant.....so I've had a Google.

To be honest - plonker alert - I had no idea that's what they are! Bought them years ago 'cos I think they look cool.

Better stop putting them though the dishwasher.....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

They are there to be used but yeah they are worth a few quid


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Shiny with funky cups!

John


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Is that an ECM Synchronika?

If so, my dream machine. I love the joystick controls.. So much easier than spinny knobs


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

It's the Mechanika Profi...


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

what is the best product to keep it shiny?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Dougy Giro said:


> what is the best product to keep it shiny?


I just give it a wipe and buff with microfiber cloth


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you want a spray to use on it, I've seen Method Stainless Steel cleaner recommended. It's non abrasive. I've got some but to be honest all you need 99% of the time is microfibre cloth like igm45 said. I use one damp one and then one very soft dry one, usually that's enough without using the Method. Do it when the machine is cold, don't apply pressure.


----------

